# Recommended reading-Feed, Forages and Pastures/Rangeland-Cows



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 20, 2009)

Included here are links to threads that have valuable information.

Grazing Systems and Other Pastoral Information...

general feeding tips-including acerage recommendation


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 27, 2013)

These are great. Thank you!


----------

